# 

## PaweL71

Moi znajomi którzy budowali domy kilka, kilkanaście lat temu zachwycali się wentylacją mechaniczną z rekuperacją. Dziś mówią że drugi raz nie popełnili by tego błędu i zrobili by porządną wentylację grawitacyjną. W lato wentylacja mechaniczna ma za mała wydajność do schłodzenia wnętrza, w zimę bardzo osusza powietrze. Dziś ja staję przed wyborem wentylacji w domu dla siebie. Faktycznie, w upał trzeba dobrego wiatru żeby poczuć się chłodniej, w zimę zmrożone powietrze jest suche więc ciągłe pompowanie go pokojów musi wysuszać wnętrze.
A jakie doświadczenia macie Wy? Po kilku latach eksploatacji takiej wentylacji? Warto?

----------


## CityMatic

Warto i nie masz się nad czym zastanawiać .
A do schłodzenia powietrza latem jest klimatyzacja lub pompa ciepła, a nie rekuperacja - i to trzeba przede wszystkim zrozumieć.
W domu latem wentylacja grawitacyjna nie nie działa , a zimą przynosi straty na energii potrzebnej do ogrzania budynku rzędu 30% ...więc warto jest podjąć słuszną decyzję.

----------


## jasiek71

Rozumiem że wentylacja grawitacyjna ma odpowiednio dużą wydajność w lecie aby " schłodzić" wnętrza i jednocześnie na tyle nędzną skuteczność w zimie aby nie przesuszać powietrza...?

Proponuję używać własnego rozumu i trochę pomyśleć bo to naprawdę nie boli...

----------


## PaweL71

Pytam o rzeczywiste doświadczenia z eksploatacji wentylacji mechanicznej. 

Że wentylacja grawitacyjna przynosi straty rzędu 30% na energii czytam od dawna. Jest to główny argument marketingowy producentów rekuperatorów. Jak jest naprawdę? A ile ciepła tracimy przez wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła? Realnie, w całej instalacji, nie teoretycznie, w samym wymienniku ciepła. 
Latem żadna wentylacja nie daje rady. Grawitacyjną można tanio wyposażyć w wentylatory wyciągowe i w łazienkach będzie przewiew w każdych warunkach.

----------


## CityMatic

> Pytam o rzeczywiste doświadczenia z eksploatacji wentylacji mechanicznej. 
> 
> Że wentylacja grawitacyjna przynosi straty rzędu 30% na energii czytam od dawna. Jest to główny argument marketingowy producentów rekuperatorów. Jak jest naprawdę? A ile ciepła tracimy przez wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła? Realnie, w całej instalacji, nie teoretycznie, w samym wymienniku ciepła. 
> Latem żadna wentylacja nie daje rady. Grawitacyjną można tanio wyposażyć w wentylatory wyciągowe i w łazienkach będzie przewiew w każdych warunkach.


Ile tracimy ok 3-8% w zależności od sprawności rekuperatora. Więcej od jakości zastosowanych materiałów i izolacji przewodów tejrze wentylacji.
Jeśli grawitacyjną wentylację wyposażysz wentylatory to co ona Ci tak naprawdę da? Nawiew gorącego powietrza do domu latem i niekoniecznie odprowadzenie zużytego poza pomieszczenie. Brak jakiejkolwiek kontroli nad ilością, jakością i temperaturą powietrza nawiewanego.

----------


## Kaizen

> A jakie doświadczenia macie Wy? Po kilku latach eksploatacji takiej wentylacji? Warto?


Warto reku z ERV.

Oczywiście, że latem nie schłodzi znacząco - do tego potrzebna klima. Wentylacja ma zapewniać świeże powietrze.

Jak nie będzie ERV to działająca wentylacja w zimie osuszy - nie ważne, czy grawitacyjna czy mechaniczna. Chcesz się kisić, to łatwiej wyłączyć rekuperator, niż pozasłaniać kratki... Tylko po co?

https://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.ph...99-op%C5%82aca
https://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.ph...entylacji-cz-1

----------


## fotohobby

> Moi znajomi którzy budowali domy kilka, kilkanaście lat temu zachwycali się wentylacją mechaniczną z rekuperacją. Dziś mówią że drugi raz nie popełnili by tego błędu i zrobili by porządną wentylację grawitacyjną. W lato wentylacja mechaniczna ma za mała wydajność do schłodzenia wnętrza, w zimę bardzo osusza powietrze. Dziś ja staję przed wyborem wentylacji w domu dla siebie. Faktycznie, w upał trzeba dobrego wiatru żeby poczuć się chłodniej, w zimę zmrożone powietrze jest suche więc ciągłe pompowanie go pokojów musi wysuszać wnętrze.
> A jakie doświadczenia macie Wy? Po kilku latach eksploatacji takiej wentylacji? Warto?


Wiesz dlaczego zimą WM osusza powietrze, a WG ponoć nie ?
Dlatego, że posiadacze WG na wszelkie sposoby zimą obniżają jej wydajność. I zgodzę się z tym, że kiedy w jednym domu wymienia się 150m3/h powietrza, a w drugim 75m3/h, to w tym drugim wilgotność będzie wyższa.
Tylko kosztem większego stężenia  CO2 i niechcianych zapachów.
Różnicę w wilgotności niweluje wymiennik z jej odzyskiem.
A latem ? 
Latem dużo cieplej mam w pomieszczeniu, gdzie mam otwarte drzwi tarasowe, niż w tych, gdzie mam cały dzień zamknięte okna, a dmucha tylko WM.
To logiczne - z zewnątrz wpada powietrze o temp ok 30C, a z nawiewów WM w temp o 1-2C niż ta w domu.

----------


## gorbag

Nie licz na zyski ekonomiczne i opłacalność WM. Jeśli ogrzewanie współczesnego domu 100m2 kosztuje około 1000 zł rocznie, to nawet jeśli (bardzo optymistycznie) zaoszczędzisz 30%, to raptem 300 zł rocznie. Sama wentylacja też nie działa za darmo, bo dochodzi koszt prądu na wentylatory, filtrów, a w wielu przypadkach serwis. Obojętne czy na sprzęt i usługę wydasz 10.000 zł czy 40.000 zł we współczesnym domu to się nie zwróci.

Wbrew pozorom nie zniechęcam powyższym wpisem do WM. Od 6 lat kręci się u mnie non stop najtańsza na rynku Luna (wtedy 1350 zł), przy własnym montażu według kupionego projektu wszystko kosztowało mnie poniżej 5000 zł. 
Cały zysk to świeże powietrze cały rok, filtracja i sprawne usuwanie zapachów. Tylko tyle i aż tyle  :smile:

----------


## mistalova

WM to jedna z bardziej trafionych decyzji jak dla mnie. Nie wyobrażam sobie już mieszkać w domu bez WM.

----------


## bobrow

> Nie licz na zyski ekonomiczne i opłacalność WM. Jeśli ogrzewanie współczesnego domu 100m2 kosztuje około 1000 zł rocznie, to nawet jeśli (bardzo optymistycznie) zaoszczędzisz 30%, to raptem 300 zł rocznie. Sama wentylacja też nie działa za darmo, bo dochodzi koszt prądu na wentylatory, filtrów, a w wielu przypadkach serwis. Obojętne czy na sprzęt i usługę wydasz 10.000 zł czy 40.000 zł we współczesnym domu to się nie zwróci.
> 
> Wbrew pozorom nie zniechęcam powyższym wpisem do WM. Od 6 lat kręci się u mnie non stop najtańsza na rynku Luna (wtedy 1350 zł), przy własnym montażu według kupionego projektu wszystko kosztowało mnie poniżej 5000 zł. 
> Cały zysk to świeże powietrze cały rok, filtracja i sprawne usuwanie zapachów. Tylko tyle i aż tyle


Witam,
a jak masz zrobiony wyciąg z pomieszczeń-w każdym pomieszczeniu ,czy tylko w łazience czy kuchni ?
Pzdr

----------


## gorbag

Nawiewy są w pomieszczeniach "suchych", a wywiewy w "mokrych".
Mam zatem wywiewy w łazienkach i kuchni. Nie pamiętam już co jest w spiżarni, garderobie i przedsionku. Zrobiłem wywiew nad kozą, bo takie pojawiały się teorie parę lat temu, ale jest na stałe zakręcony.

----------


## Elfir

> W lato wentylacja mechaniczna ma za mała wydajność do schłodzenia wnętrza, w zimę bardzo osusza powietrze. Dziś ja staję przed wyborem wentylacji w domu dla siebie.


Przecież WM to nie klimatyzacja, wiec dlaczego miałaby schładzać?
A po drugie w jaki sposób wentylacja grawitacyjna schładza mieszkanie, że jest niby lepsza?

Powietrze suche - a ma być wilgotne, pełne pleśni? Jak jest za suche to się skręca obroty wentylatora, żeby zmniejszyć wymianę powietrza.

Twoi znajomi mieli nierealne wyobrażenia (pomylenie WM z klimatyzacją) i nie umieją obsługiwać systemu - dlatego narzekają.

----------


## PaweL71

Filtrowanie powietrza to duży plus wentylacji mechanicznej. Rekuperator ERV z odzyskiem wilgoci brzmi ciekawie, ale ceny są dużo wyższe od zwykłych. A jak z trwałością wymiennika ciepłą w takim rekuperatorze?
Jakie rekuperatory są godne polecenia? (niedrogie, z dobrymi filtrami, ciche) Czuję się na siłach samodzielnie zamontować taką wentylację. Jak zapobiegać przenoszeniu się dźwięków pomiędzy pokojami?

----------


## Nurek_

> Filtrowanie powietrza to duży plus wentylacji mechanicznej. Rekuperator ERV z odzyskiem wilgoci brzmi ciekawie, ale ceny są dużo wyższe od zwykłych. A jak z trwałością wymiennika ciepłą w takim rekuperatorze?
> Jakie rekuperatory są godne polecenia? (niedrogie, z dobrymi filtrami, ciche) Czuję się na siłach samodzielnie zamontować taką wentylację. Jak zapobiegać przenoszeniu się dźwięków pomiędzy pokojami?


Za 6 tyś masz izzifasta z polimerowym wymiennikiem. Jak dla mnie cena całkiem ok, chyba że masz duży dom,
Dźwięki miedzy pokojami się nie przenoszą, już bardziej słychać pracującą wentylację.

----------


## adam_mk

Tyle głupot w jednym miejscu to dawno nie poczytałem.

Wentylacja nie jest od schładzania domu.
Od tego jest klimatyzacja!
*Wentylacja nie jest od zapewniania świeżego powietrza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WENTYLACJA SŁUŻY DO PANOWANIA NAD WILGOTNOŚCIĄ WZGLĘDNĄ W DOMU !!!
*Przy okazji* załatwia problem świeżego powietrza.

Pamięta tu ktoś, że metry kwadratowe nie generują wilgoci tylko mieszkańcy?
DLATEGO nie wentyluje się m2 tylko po około 30m3/osobę.
Potrzebną wydajność łatwo wyliczyć.

Sposób używania wentylacji mechanicznej:
Wracamy do domu i czujemy się "jakoś nie tak". Idziemy obejrzeć hygrometr naścienny.. Jak pokazuje około 70-80% - podkręcamy wentylację. Jak pokazuje 40 i mniej - ograniczamy wentylację. Jak pokazuje w okolicy 50% - idziemy po aspirynę!!!

TAK! WARTO budować wentylację mechaniczną.
NIE ZAWSZE musi być z odzyskiem ciepła (rekuperacją)

Adam M.

----------


## bobrow

> Nawiewy są w pomieszczeniach "suchych", a wywiewy w "mokrych".
> Mam zatem wywiewy w łazienkach i kuchni. Nie pamiętam już co jest w spiżarni, garderobie i przedsionku. Zrobiłem wywiew nad kozą, bo takie pojawiały się teorie parę lat temu, ale jest na stałe zakręcony.


Tak myślałem-dzięki.
Taki układ najczęściej widywałem w literaturze, jeden z tutejszych kolegów twierdził ,że taki układ jest tylko w przypadku "starych" domów...

----------


## bobrow

> Tyle głupot w jednym miejscu to dawno nie poczytałem.
> 
> Wentylacja nie jest od schładzania domu.
> Od tego jest klimatyzacja!
> *Wentylacja nie jest od zapewniania świeżego powietrza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> WENTYLACJA SŁUŻY DO PANOWANIA NAD WILGOTNOŚCIĄ WZGLĘDNĄ W DOMU !!!
> *Przy okazji* załatwia problem świeżego powietrza.
> 
> ...


Kurza melodia...
To mnie zaskoczyłeś- jeśli wentylacja nie  jest przede wszystkim od zapewnienia świeżego powietrza , to w takim razie co je ma zapewnić ?

----------


## adam_mk

> Kurza melodia...
> To mnie zaskoczyłeś- jeśli wentylacja nie  jest przede wszystkim od zapewnienia świeżego powietrza , to w takim razie co je ma zapewnić ?


Spacer w lokalnym lasku?
Dopisuję...
Oczywiście BEZ zaszmaconego pyska...

My o budowaniu domów rozważamy czy o jakimś feng-szui?
Rozumiem, z\e złódkowane klepki, krzywe drzwi i niedomykające się lub nieotwieralne szafki kuchenne są ideałem tego, co można mieć w domu!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Każde drewno ostro pracuje wymiarami między 16 a 32% wilgotności.
Jak wilgotność jest STAŁA (zależna od wentylacji) to i wymiary drewna są STAŁE.

Adam M.

----------


## bobrow

> Spacer w lokalnym lasku?
> 
> My o budowaniu domów rozważamy czy o jakimś feng-szui?
> Rozumiem, z\e złódkowane klepki, krzywe drzwi i niedomykające się lub nieotwieralne szafki kuchenne są ideałem tego, co można mieć w domu!
> 
> Adam M.


Sreng-sru , czy jak tam było...fajnie -tylko co z tym świeżym powietrzem nie z wentylacji ?...
A nieszczelności stolarki okiennej były "kiedyś" elementem właśnie wentylacji grawitacyjnej (jeśli dobrze pamiętam...).
Tak więc jestem ciekaw skąd to świeże powietrze będzie w domach po za wentylacją (jakąkolwiek).

----------


## bobrow

Ok-nie chciałbym tu robić jakiejś "pyskówki", po prostu chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy jest jakiś inny sposób na dostarczanie świeżego powietrza do domu niż WENTYLACJA (i nie z butli) , czy tylko Adam tak sobie pierdyknąłeś o tej wentylacji i świeżym powietrzu nie wiadomo skąd ?

----------


## adam_mk

Litości!
Od około 2005 roku tajemnice wentylacji objaśniam...
Rodzajów jest jak nasrał!
Laminarne, wyporowe, mechaniczne lub naturalne...
Od takich gdzie COVIDY produkują do takich w normalnym domku przez bunkry przeciwatomowe...

Dom to nowoczesna JASKINIA w której człowiek się schował przed kaprysami aury.
Ale fizyka nie przestała być fizyką z tego powodu.
Są pierdolnięci co CHCĄ z nią walczyć, ale wtedy MUSZĄ mieć całe wiadra kasy!
No i stawiają sobie domek na dnie jeziorka czy na jakim klifie skalnym..
Jest tego trochę na jutubie...

Byłoby bardzo dobrze, aby ten co buduje wiedział CO buduje. PO CO buduje i JAK TO MA DZIAŁAĆ!

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

> Sreng-sru , czy jak tam było...fajnie -tylko co z tym świeżym powietrzem nie z wentylacji ?...
> A nieszczelności stolarki okiennej były "kiedyś" elementem właśnie wentylacji grawitacyjnej (jeśli dobrze pamiętam...).
> Tak więc jestem ciekaw skąd to świeże powietrze będzie w domach po za wentylacją (jakąkolwiek).


ŹLE pamiętasz!!!
Częścią wentylacji NATURALNEJ!

Adam M.

----------


## bobrow

> Litości!
> Od około 2005 roku tajemnice wentylacji objaśniam...
> Rodzajów jest jak nasrał!
> Laminarne, wyporowe, mechaniczne lub naturalne...
> Od takich gdzie COVIDY produkują do takich w normalnym domku przez bunkry przeciwatomowe...
> 
> Dom to nowoczesna JASKINIA w której człowiek się schował przed kaprysami aury.
> Ale fizyka nie przestała być fizyką z tego powodu.
> Są pierdolnięci co CHCĄ z nią walczyć, ale wtedy MUSZĄ mieć całe wiadra kasy!
> ...


Czyli jednak pierdyknąłeś sobie ,że wentylacja nie służy przede wszystkim do dostarczenia świeżego powietrza...
No widzisz-nawet Tobie zdarza się chlapnąć  ...
Nobody is perfect...(me too)

----------


## bobrow

> ŹLE pamiętasz!!!
> Częścią wentylacji NATURALNEJ!
> 
> Adam M.


Adam -szybki cytat z neta :

"Najbardziej popularnym rodzajem wentylacji budynków mieszkalnych w Polsce, stosowanym od lat, jest wentylacja naturalna, zwana też grawitacyjna"

Kłamią gnoje ?!

PS
źródło
http://www.wentylacja.org.pl/pages-38.html

----------


## adam_mk

OCZYWIŚCIE - KŁAMIĄ!!!
Ale... z niewiedzy.
Wentylacja "grawitacyjna" urodziła się z chwilą zaprowadzenia centralnego ogrzewania.
Wtedy gdy ZNIKNĘŁY kanały dymowe pieców kaflowych.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Uważasz. że taki kaflak pobierający sporo powietrza do spalania WPROST Z POMIESZCZENIA nie robił za wentylator wywiewny wentylacji?
Widać tego wentylatora nie było to wentylacja była NATURALNA (nie- grawitacyjna)

Adam M.

----------


## bobrow

> OCZYWIŚCIE - KŁAMIĄ!!!
> Ale... z niewiedzy.
> Wentylacja "grawitacyjna" urodziła się z chwilą zaprowadzenia centralnego ogrzewania.
> Wtedy gdy ZNIKNĘŁY kanały dymowe pieców kaflowych.
> 
> Adam M.


Dzięki za wyjaśnienie-to ja już wiem co mam o tym myśleć...

----------


## bobrow

> Uważasz. że taki kaflak pobierający sporo powietrza do spalania WPROST Z POMIESZCZENIA nie robił za wentylator wywiewny wentylacji?
> Widać tego wentylatora nie było to wentylacja była NATURALNA (nie- grawitacyjna)
> 
> Adam M.


A mogłeś nie odwracać kota ogonem -tylko normalnie po ludzku przyznać się ,że sobie "chlapnąłeś"...A tak brniesz już nie wiem w co ...i po co ?

----------


## adam_mk

Kwity na wentylowanie masz?
-Bo ja mam od lat...
Ostatnio "zdobyte" mam na f-gazy...
Nie zarzucaj mi tu szerzenia bzdur!
Doucz się raczej.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## bobrow

> Kwity na wentylowanie masz?
> -Bo ja mam od lat...
> Ostatnio "zdobyte" mam na f-gazy...
> Nie zarzucaj mi tu szerzenia bzdur!
> Doucz się raczej.
> 
> 
> Adam M.


To gratuluję-jeśli jesteś zatem tak wyedukowany (i wykwitowany-ale czy wykwintny ?) , to poproszę info ze źródłem (podałem jednak "kłamliwe" źródło dot wentylacji naturalnej/grawitacyjnej) gdzie jest napisane ,iż wentylacja nie służy przede wszystkim do dostarczania świeżego powietrza.

----------


## adam_mk

Sam sobie poszukaj.
Coś znajdziesz, co Ci się spodoba.
A że nie musi to być prawda to osobna sprawa.
Udajesz d7d ?
Mam Ci udowodnić, że nie jestem krokodylem?!

Źródła se poszukaj w fizyce dla klasy trzeciej ogólniaka.
Fizyka nie zmieniła się od wieków!
Nawet jak jej opis się zmieniał to jej prawa - nie!

Adam M.

----------


## bobrow

> Sam sobie poszukaj.
> Coś znajdziesz, co Ci się spodoba.
> A że nie musi to być prawda to osobna sprawa.
> Udajesz d7d ?
> Mam Ci udowodnić, że nie jestem krokodylem?!
> 
> Źródła se poszukaj w fizyce dla klasy trzeciej ogólniaka.
> Fizyka nie zmieniła się od wieków!
> Nawet jak jej opis się zmieniał to jej prawa - nie!
> ...


Jeśli już fatygujesz się ,aby tu się rozpisywać w tematach ogólnych (o samochodach , ogórkach,bateryjkach,itp.itd) -to nie możesz znaleźć czasu na kawałek cytatu "z mądrej knigi" na poparcie swoich słów ?

----------


## fotohobby

Ależ jako możesz żądać, by  Adam poniżał się i kogoś cytował.
To Adama należy cytować !
 :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Tego nie wymagam.
Zawsze popierałem i popieram szukanie i przyswajanie wiedzy.
Tylko z tą wiedzą jest mały kłopot...
Tylko kumaci i nieco wykształceni z niej skorzystają.
Reszta szuka autorytetów, najlepiej - uznanych i często przez to podpiętych pod jakieś lobby.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

> Jeśli już fatygujesz się ,aby tu się rozpisywać w tematach ogólnych (o samochodach , ogórkach,bateryjkach,itp.itd) -to nie możesz znaleźć czasu na kawałek cytatu "z mądrej knigi" na poparcie swoich słów ?


Masz na myśli biblię czy księgi Wedy?
No bo inne, podręczniki np. są głupie i czytać ich nie będziesz.

Adam M.

----------


## Owczar

Coraz więcej filozofii, coraz mniej konkretów...

----------


## bobrow

> Ależ jako możesz żądać, by  Adam poniżał się i kogoś cytował.
> To Adama należy cytować !


Ach ,to tak...
Kiedyś słyszałem nawet taki tekst w pioseneczce :

"To ja, Narcyz się nazywam,
Przepraszam i dziękuję - ja tych słów nie używam,
Jestem piękny i uroczy - popatrzycie w moje oczy,
Jestem przecież najpiękniejszy, a na pewno najskromniejszy."

----------


## adam_mk

I takim pozostań!
Skoro normalnego pisania nie kumasz niech choć tak będzie.

Adam M.

----------


## PaweL71

Jaka jest trwałość wymienników entalpicznych? Czy oprócz kosztu filtrów trzeba być przygotowanym na inne okresowe wydatki związane z eksploatacją rekuperatora?

----------


## Elfir

prąd elektryczny  :smile: 
A filtry szyję sama z tkaniny filtracyjnej, co kosztuje grosze.

----------


## adam_mk

> Jaka jest trwałość wymienników entalpicznych? Czy oprócz kosztu filtrów trzeba być przygotowanym na inne okresowe wydatki związane z eksploatacją rekuperatora?


Producent pisze, że serwis przyjedzie i Ci go wymyje.
Oczywiście, nie zrobi tego gratis.
Piszą, ze jest spec-plastikowy, więc trwały.
Plastiki rozkładają się po kilkaset lat...

Adam M.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jaka jest trwałość wymienników entalpicznych? Czy oprócz kosztu filtrów trzeba być przygotowanym na inne okresowe wydatki związane z eksploatacją rekuperatora?


Polimerowy wg danych (nie gwarancji) powinien wytrzymać 20 lat.
Nie wiem, jak celulozowe.
Koszty pewne to prąd i filtry. Pewnie też co jakiś czas łożyska albo i całe wentylatory. W moich wyliczeniach przyjąłem, że co 10 lat wymienisz cały reku - a i tak się opłaci.

----------


## judys

Witajcie,

Głowa mi już pęka od różnych opinii na temat rekuperacji w domu a jestem na takim etapie budy że lepiej założyć teraz wraz z instalacja wod-kan i ogrzewaniem. Czy ktoś z Was tutaj ma rekuperator w domu? Czy założylibyście jeszcze raz czy raczej jest to kolejny nikomu niepotrzebny gadżet? 

Chciałabym również zaznaczyć że nie pytam czy to się opłaca - chciałabym wiedzieć jaki to ma wpływ na komfort mieszkania, nie to czy będę płacić mniejsze rachunki za gaz...

Dziękuję!

----------


## Kaizen

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...i-mechanicznej

----------


## CityMatic

Jeśli miałbym założyć go jeszcze raz - to odpowiem TAK, komfort przewietrzenia pomieszczeń jest na tyle odczuwalny , że przyjemny, zapachy z każdego pomieszczenia usuwane są w sposób skuteczny, a przede wszystkim nie rozprzestrzeniają się po całym domu. Można w łatwy sposób sterować wydajnością tym samym intensywnością przewietrzania pomieszczeń.  Nocą w sypialniach jest przewietrzone przez co komfort snu jest o wiele przyjemniejszy.
Podstawowa i najbardziej efektowna zaleta WM to brak insektów pod każdą postacią wewnątrz domu które w normalny sposób wlatują przez uchylone/otwarte okna. Powietrze wewnątrz domu w zależności od rodzaju filtrów jest w dużym stopniu odfiltrowane od pyłków i kurzu ważna zaleta gdy mieszka się na terenach wiejsko miejskich gdzie są pola uprawne.
Gdy zastosuje się odpowiednią filtrację (ostatnio zastosowałem u siebie filtracje p[rzez węgiel aktywny - ograniczyłem do minimum zanieczyszczenie powietrza wewnątrz domu PM 2,5 i PM 10, a więc wszystkimi w mniejszym lub większym stopniu sadzami i pyłami ze spalania śmieci i paliw kopalnych.
Pozdrawiam :wink:

----------


## grzesio1712

Moim subiektywnym zdaniem wentylacja mechaniczna to absolutne minimum. A jeśli dołożymy do tego odzysk ciepła to ja widzę same plusy, no może poza ceną inwestycji, ale komfort stworzenia odpowiednich warunków do życia jest bezcenny.

----------


## KrS88

No dobrze, ale jak tą WM połączyć z okapem kuchennym? Zakładając, że blat kuchenny jest elektryczny, w domu nie ma kominów bo PC. Czy w takim wypadku, musi powstać jeden kominy dla okapu z kuchni?

----------


## ig0r-

> No dobrze, ale jak tą WM połączyć z okapem kuchennym? Zakładając, że blat kuchenny jest elektryczny, w domu nie ma kominów bo PC. Czy w takim wypadku, musi powstać jeden kominy dla okapu z kuchni?


Robisz pochłaniacz z filtrem węglowym i nie musisz robić żadnego kominka czy wyprowadzenia na zewnątrz.

----------


## Kaizen

> No dobrze, ale jak tą WM połączyć z okapem kuchennym? Zakładając, że blat kuchenny jest elektryczny, w domu nie ma kominów bo PC. Czy w takim wypadku, musi powstać jeden kominy dla okapu z kuchni?


Opcji jest kilka - od podpięcia do wentylacji (w tym z opcją wyłączania wywiewu i puszczania nawiewu na maksa jak okap dmucha) po rurę na zewnątrz.
IMO najlepiej zrobić okap w trybie pochłaniacza - resztę załatwi wentylacja.

----------


## grzesio1712

Są centrale z możliwością podłączenia okapu ze specjalnym by-passem, żeby nie mieszać powietrza okapowego z bytowym.

----------


## Elfir

mam indukcję bez pochłaniacza/wyciagu.

----------


## ololek

dla mnie pochłaniacz to zbyteczny element. robi tylko hałas. jak będzie  indukcja i WM czy reku to  spokojnie wystarczy. A na grawitacji to sobie okno uchylisz i też będzie  spoko.

----------


## gawel

> Witajcie,
> 
> Głowa mi już pęka od różnych opinii na temat rekuperacji w domu a jestem na takim etapie budy że lepiej założyć teraz wraz z instalacja wod-kan i ogrzewaniem. Czy ktoś z Was tutaj ma rekuperator w domu? NIE Czy założylibyście jeszcze raz czy raczej jest to kolejny nikomu niepotrzebny gadżet? TAK
> 
> Chciałabym również zaznaczyć że nie pytam czy to się opłaca - chciałabym wiedzieć jaki to ma wpływ na komfort mieszkania, nie to czy będę płacić mniejsze rachunki za gaz...
> 
> Dziękuję!


Komfort jest większy możesz palić w domu i oszczędzić wodę na praniu pościeli, ubrań i myciu się bo jakoś się to wywietrzy.

----------


## rafaik77

Mam również założoną WM  i zdecydowanie założył bym ja ponownie.
O zaletach napisano już wyżej.

----------


## Kaizen

> dla mnie pochłaniacz to zbyteczny element. robi tylko hałas. jak będzie  indukcja i WM czy reku to  spokojnie wystarczy. A na grawitacji to sobie okno uchylisz i też będzie  spoko.


Mam okap 60 z pochłaniaczem a indukcję 80 i nie daje rady wszystkiego wciągnąć. Robi się tłusty osad w okolicy. Całkiem bez okapu byłaby masakra. Zdecydowanie odradzam rezygnację z okapu.

----------


## Elfir

od kiedy zrezygnowałam z gazu na rzecz indukcji zapomniałam co to tłusty osad. Musicie sporo gotować?

----------


## Kaizen

> od kiedy zrezygnowałam z gazu na rzecz indukcji zapomniałam co to tłusty osad. Musicie sporo gotować?


To raczej kwestia smażenia.

----------


## hipodrom

> A na grawitacji to sobie okno uchylisz i też będzie  spoko.





> mam indukcję bez pochłaniacza/wyciagu.





> Mam okap 60 z pochłaniaczem a indukcję 80 i nie daje rady wszystkiego wciągnąć.


No właśnie... czy macie w kuchni otwieralne okno czy fixa? U mnie bardzo by pasował jeden duży fix, który by super wyglądał, ale boję się że przy "spalonym" obiedzie rekuperacja na maxa + pochłaniacz nie ogarną tego. Nie chodzi tylko o dym, ale ogólnie o zapach i ten "tłuszcz w powietrzu". Nie chciałbym w zimę być zmuszonym do otwierania drzwi wejściwoych i drzwi tarasowych żeby przewietrzyć kuchnię po środku...

----------


## Elfir

ja mam w kuchni fixa, ale zaraz obok jest wyjście na taras. Cała przestrzeń parteru, poza toaletą jest otwarta, więc powietrze swobodnie przelatuje.

----------


## ololek

Jak przestaniesz smażyć to będzie czysciutko. Kiełbasę smażoną możesz zrobić w elektrycznym grillu. A w piekarniku piecz mięso.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak przestaniesz smażyć to będzie czysciutko. Kiełbasę smażoną możesz zrobić w elektrycznym grillu. A w piekarniku piecz mięso.


Kiełbasy nie smażę, bo to niezdrowe (no, chyba, że akurat sam zrobię bez peklosoli, ale to mi się raz jak dotąd zdarzyło jak mi peklosól się skończyła). Jak ktoś smaży, to polecam poczytać o nitrozoaminach.

Dzieci mi przepadają za naleśnikami i różnymi plackami.
A ja za stekami i spaghetti. Poza tymi przypadkami mięso zazwyczaj parzę i/lub wędzę.
Frytki z beztłuszczowej frytownicy kompletnie mi nie smakują.




> No właśnie... czy macie w kuchni otwieralne okno czy fixa?


W domu mam same fiksy - tylko drzwi tarasowe i wejściowe się otwierają. Akurat jedne i drugie są dosyć niedaleko kuchni, ale jeszcze nie miałem potrzeby wietrzyć.

----------


## pandzik

Nie ma gazu, nie ma osadu.  Pamietam u rodziców te szafki oblepione ... bue.

----------


## Slawko123

WM z rekuperacją - TAK, TAK. TAK
czy założyłbym jeszcze raz - zdecydowanie TAK.
Okap nad kuchnią(mam indukcję) - zdecydowanie TAK i to z własnym kanałem(wyrzut ba zewnątrz), bez funkcji pochłaniacza.

I dobra rada, wydajność wentylacji max w zależności od kubatury to 0,8 do 1. Nie daj się namówić na 0,5 czy 0,6 albo jak 3 osoby to średnio 120m3. Niezależnie od osób, to 150-200m3/h . 
Warto pomyśleć na oddzielnych obwodach dół-poddasze z przełączaniem płynnym gdzie ma być wentylowane. Pluje sobie w brodę , ze tak nie zrobiłem. w dzień do wieczora wszyscy siedzą na parterze a poddasze bez sensu sie wentyluje, gdzie wieczorem i w nocy sytuacja odwrotna, wszyscy na górze, a dół pusty stoi bez sensu wentylowany.

----------


## Slawko123

> Nie ma gazu, nie ma osadu.  Pamietam u rodziców te szafki oblepione ... bue.


nie ma gazu, osad jest. Inny, ale jest.

----------


## KrS88

> WM z rekuperacją - TAK, TAK. TAK
> czy założyłbym jeszcze raz - zdecydowanie TAK.
> Okap nad kuchnią(mam indukcję) - zdecydowanie TAK i to z własnym kanałem(wyrzut ba zewnątrz), bez funkcji pochłaniacza.
> 
> I dobra rada, wydajność wentylacji max w zależności od kubatury to 0,8 do 1. Nie daj się namówić na 0,5 czy 0,6 albo jak 3 osoby to średnio 120m3. Niezależnie od osób, to 150-200m3/h . 
> Warto pomyśleć na oddzielnych obwodach dół-poddasze z przełączaniem płynnym gdzie ma być wentylowane. Pluje sobie w brodę , ze tak nie zrobiłem. w dzień do wieczora wszyscy siedzą na parterze a poddasze bez sensu sie wentyluje, gdzie wieczorem i w nocy sytuacja odwrotna, wszyscy na górze, a dół pusty stoi bez sensu wentylowany.


Czyli można zastosować WM z okapem nad kuchnią z własnym kanałem wyrzutowym oraz z piecem 5 klasy na pelet?

----------


## Slawko123

A dlaczego niby nie można? U mnie tak funkcjonuje

----------


## KrS88

> A dlaczego niby nie można? U mnie tak funkcjonuje


Posiadasz piec na pelet czy ekogroszek? To jak odzyskujesz ciepło z WM?

----------


## Slawko123

kocioł na pellet. W lato i jak jest ciepło, uchylam okno w kuchni, bo okap ma ponad dwa razy większą wydajność niż WM na maxa, w zimę jeszcze nie wiem, ale pewnie skończy się tak, ze WM na maxa tylko nawiew i uchylone okno w kuchni. Przecież okap nie pracuje 24h/dobę.

Okap mam od niedawna. Ja nie miałem okapu, to nawet jak WM pracowała na maxa to w całym domu było czuć co na obiad, teraz to nawet jak rybę smażę, to w salonie nic nie czuć(salon, jadalnia, kuchnia - otwarta). Dzisiaj nie wyobrażam sobie gotowania bez okapu. 

Aha, szafki od góry pokryte tłusta mazią, bo 3/4 roku gotowanie było bez okapu.Gazu pod żadną postacią nie mam

----------


## hipodrom

> Okap mam od niedawna.


A miałeś wcześniej pochłaniacz czy nic? Może sam pochłaniacz też by dał trochę radę?

Ciekawi mnie Twój okap, bo on przeciez mocno wpływa na wentylację. Wytwarza podciśnienie. Jaką on ma wydajność? Nie masz problemu, że jak masz włączony okap to gdzieś przez szczeliny wchodzi ci powietrze pod ciśnieniem do domu poza WM?

Możesz odnieść się do wad tego rozwiązania? Np wady wypisane tutaj:
https://globalo.pl/podlaczenie-okapu...zalety-i-wady/

Chociaż pewnie dopiero niedawno zainstalowałeś, więc może przyjdzie (oby nie) na nie pora.

Ogólnie okap na pewno lepiej działa niż pochłaniacz, ale ma też sporo wad... Muszę sobie jeszcze pomyśleć nad tym...

----------


## Slawko123

> A miałeś wcześniej pochłaniacz czy nic?


nic



> Może sam pochłaniacz też by dał trochę radę?


moze? nie wiem, kiedyś w innym mieszkaniu próbowałem korzystać z pochłaniacza, oprócz zapachu i troche tłuszczu chyba nic wiecej nie pochłaniał, dopiero przejscie na pełny wywiew dało efekt. 



> Ciekawi mnie Twój okap, bo on przeciez mocno wpływa na wentylację. Wytwarza podciśnienie. Jaką on ma wydajność?







> Nie masz problemu, że jak masz włączony okap to gdzieś przez szczeliny wchodzi ci powietrze pod ciśnieniem do domu poza WM?


nie wiem, jak pisałem, uchylam okno, w zimę jeszcze nie testowałem, ale straty na pewno jakieś będą, bo WM nie jest w stanie nawiać nawet tyle co okap wyciągnie na 1 biegu.



> Możesz odnieść się do wad tego rozwiązania? Np wady wypisane tutaj:
> https://globalo.pl/podlaczenie-okapu...zalety-i-wady/


*Hałas* wydobywający się przez rurę na zewnątrz. *Nie dotyczy - wylot 9m nad terenem przy kalenicy**Konieczność prac budowlanych*  – przebicia się przez ścianę zewnętrzną i zabezpieczenia tego wybicia,  ochrony przejścia, by zabezpieczyć środek przed deszczem.* Nie dotyczy**
**Słaba izolacja na hałasy* z zewnątrz.* Nie dotyczy**Konieczność stosowania klapki zwrotnej*, możliwie jak najbliżej wylotu, co wiąże się z ryzykiem jej zacięcia się.*Nie mam klapki, Wyrzut nie pozwala na cofniecie powietrza**Wydmuch powietrza* z okapu może być wprost *na część użytkową ogrodu.* Wiąże się to z pewną uciążliwością w przebywaniu w jego okolicy*.Nie dotyczy*Istnieje poważny problem ze *skraplaniem się wody* na rurze. *Tu może być problem, będę monitorował w zimę*Konieczność zastosowania spadku rury w kierunku zewnętrznym w grubości ściany, co wiąże się z* ryzykiem powstawania zacieków* na elewacji.*Nie dotyyczy*Rozizolowanie domu, niekontrolowane *straty na rekuperacji*.* Dotyczy, ale nie mam fijoła na tym punkcie.*Ryzyko dostania się *insektów* z zewnątrz.*Życzę im powodzenia*Zjawisko *cofania się powietrza* z zewnątrz przez okap. *Nie dotyczy*Konieczność *stosowania maskownic* fasadowych.*Nie dotyczy*Przez zwiększoną wilgotność na skutek skraplania wody istnieje ryzyko powstawania *grzybów i pleśni* (drobnoustrojów) w rurze. *Życzę im powodzenia jak dadzą radę.*Bardzo duży *mostek termiczny* widoczny na kamerze termowizyjnej. *Nie dotyczy*Jeżeli wyrzutnia okapu jest zlokalizowana pod dachem, to ciepłe powietrze może zbierać się tam, *tworząc zimą sople*.*Nie dotyczy**Zawilgocenie ściany* wewnętrznej wokół wylotu.*Nie dotyczy*




> Ogólnie okap na pewno lepiej działa niż pochłaniacz, ale ma też sporo wad... Muszę sobie jeszcze pomyśleć nad tym...


 Okap ma jedna zaletę której pochłaniacz nigdy nie będzie miał. Działa skutecznie

----------


## Kaizen

> Czyli można zastosować WM z okapem nad kuchnią z własnym kanałem wyrzutowym oraz z piecem 5 klasy na pelet?


Piec musisz mieć w kotłowni z wentylacją grawitacyjną (osobna strefa) - więc nie ma wpływu na część z wentylacją mechaniczną.

----------


## hipodrom

Dzięki za odpowiedzi! Dopytam:




> *Konieczność stosowania klapki zwrotnej*, możliwie jak najbliżej wylotu, co wiąże się z ryzykiem jej zacięcia się.*Nie mam klapki, Wyrzut nie pozwala na cofniecie powietrza*


Dlaczego nie masz klapki? Jasne, że jak jest "wyrzut" czyli okap włączony to powietrze się nie cofnie. Ale co przez pozostałe 90% czasu? Potrafię sobie wyobrazić, że czasem lokalne podciśnienie w kuchni wciąga ci lewe powietrze.




> Bardzo duży *mostek termiczny* widoczny na kamerze termowizyjnej. *Nie dotyczy*


Dlaczego nie dotyczy? To jednak spora dziura w budynku i w ociepleniu?

----------


## Slawko123

Nie mam klapki bo w okapie nie było chociaż jest miejsce, ale wiąże się to z mostkiem termicznym którego nie mam, bo rura od okapu idzie przez strop na ocieplone poddasze użytkowe i w połaci dachu gdzie jest otoczona prawie 10cm pianki z każdej strony, a na strychu ponad poddaszem jest ocieplona wełną i dopiero pod sama kalenicą dochodzi do ocieplonego kominka dachowego który ma konstrukcje taką, ze pozwala tylko na wylot, nie pozwala na wlot.

Nigdy nie mam podciśnienia w domu, zawsze nadciśnienie, tak jest ustawiona wentylacja mechaniczna

----------


## cezary.pl

Wpadłem na identyczny pomysł jak Sławko123 z wyborem przełączania wentylacji pomiędzy pomieszczeniami.
Konkretnie chodzi o nawiew do salonu i sypialni.
Na noc, zamykają się przepustnice nawiewu do salonu. Siłowniki są sterowane zegarem.

----------


## Slawko123

Ja niestety nie mam przepustnic  :sad:  Żałuje, bo wystarczyłaby w sumie jedna Taka

----------


## CityMatic

> Wpadłem na identyczny pomysł jak Sławko123 z wyborem przełączania wentylacji pomiędzy pomieszczeniami.
> Konkretnie chodzi o nawiew do salonu i sypialni.
> Na noc, zamykają się przepustnice nawiewu do salonu. Siłowniki są sterowane zegarem.


Jakiego typu masz siłowniki? Bo moje coś zawodzą albo się popsuły? I trzeba je wymienić.

----------


## stefmat

Oczywiście, że robić. Ale stawiać przed nią cele, do których została wymyślona.
1. Wymiana powietrza.
2. Ograniczenia ilości kurzu z zewnątrz.
Jeżeli oczekujesz, latem większego chłodu w domu, a zimą większego ciepła, to załóż okiennice. Najlepiej 3-warstwowe. Latem nie wpuszczą więcej ciepła, a zimą zachowają ciepełko domowe. Różnica temperatur od 5 stopni do 10 stopni. Same okna też istotne: 3 warstwowe z gazem.
Możesz je zamykać ręcznie (tak ja to robię), albo sterować elektrycznie. Co znacznie podwyższa koszty (włącznie ze sterowaniem internetowym). Systemowej klimatyzacji , to nie wyklucza.
Ilość kurzu, też można ograniczyć np. zasadzając brzozę brodawkowatą w takiej alejce osłonowej. Wg badań angielskich daje to spadek zapylenia w domu do ok. 50%. I nic więcej nie trzeba robić (poza posadzeniem), bo okazjonalny deszcz zmyje zabrudzenie z liści i będą jak nowe. 
Może za bardzo poszerzam temat, ale eksploatacja domu na dobrym poziomie, to jest taki puzzle, który się składa latami. A czasami okazuje się, że nie wszystkie do siebie pasują.
Może warto pomyśleć o kominku, co już częściowo zaprzecza oszczędzaniu energetycznego ciepła.
Natomiast jak go będziesz miał i trafi Ci się mocno deszczowy dzień, to cała rodzina włącznie z psem  rozłoży sięprzed kominkiem  . To dopiero zobaczysz. Tej frajdy nie zastąpi, żadne inne ogrzewanie czy wentylacja. Daj sobie termin około 10-15 lat, jak to sobie wszystko zgrasz. 
Czasami warto słuchać starszych. Miłego

----------


## Angelo19

Witam. Może trochę z innej beczki ale jak już robić to czy jest ktoś tutaj kto robi projekty rekuperacji?

----------


## Ekspert HEATPEX

> Witam. Może trochę z innej beczki ale jak już robić to czy jest ktoś tutaj kto robi projekty rekuperacji?


Zachęcam do skorzystania z bezpłatnego projektu wentylacji/rekuperacji.

Co należy zrobić by taki projekt otrzymać?

Wystarczy napisać wiadomość na adres [email protected] , do wiadomości załączyć rzuty budynku zawierające informacje o wielkości i rodzaju pomieszczeń  oraz podać województwo w którym będzie realizowana inwestycja, w ciągu 2-3 dni otrzymacie Państwo darmowy projekt przygotowany przez fachowca  :smile:

----------


## Owczar

WM kontroluje wilgotność w domu szczególnie latem... Gdy nawiewa powietrze o wilgotności względnej 14-15g/m3 i robi się wewnątrz 70-75%. Im bardziej dmucha tym więcej wilgoci..

----------


## kroles

W gramach na m3 to jest wilgotność bezwzględna, nie względna. 

Jakie zatem mamy inne wyjście, otworzyć okno? To mniej pary z powietrza nawieje? No raczej więcej niż mniej, tylko temperaturę elegancko podniesie w pięć minut, to nie będzie tak bardzo czuć wilgoci  :smile: 

W WM można latem zmniejszyć wydajność do minimum, zachowując wymianę świeżego powietrza, i ograniczając przegrzewanie. 
Wentylacja grawitacyjna nie daje takich możliwości, pomijając już fakt, że latem co do zasady po prostu nie działa. 

Nie zdarzyło mi się w domu z WM przekroczyć latem 65%.

----------


## _John

> W *WM można latem zmniejszyć wydajność do minimum*, zachowując wymianę świeżego powietrza, i ograniczając przegrzewanie. 
> Wentylacja grawitacyjna nie daje takich możliwości, pomijając już fakt, że latem co do zasady po prostu nie działa.


No nieźle.
Są tutaj tacy co w okresie dużego natężenia smogu wyłączają wentylacje bo im szkoda filtrów.
Zaraz znajdą się tacy, co latem ograniczają wentylacje bo im wilgotność szaleje.

To jest sens wydawać pieniądze na coś co ma był wyłączone, lub ograniczone do minimum?

----------


## Owczar

Tak, miałem na myśli bezwzględną wilgotność. 

A chodziło mi o to, że WM sama w sobie nie jest w stanie kontrolować wilgotności i raczej bym optował za tym, że ma dostarczać świeże powietrze usuwając zużyte. 
I rzecz jasna nie jestem przeciwnikiem WM, a wręcz orędownikiem. Ale trzeba być świadomym doc zego służy.... Są tacy, którzy piszą że to się do nieczgo nie nadaje bo latem nadal jest gorąco, a miało być zimno.

U mnie cały rok jest wymiana 40% kubatury na godzinę - czyli ok 180m3/h. Docelowo będzie zmneijszana do 20% gdy nikgoo nie bedzie w domu, to wszystko.

----------


## cezary.pl

Przepraszam, umknął mi Twój wpis.

Kupiłem na znanym portalu aukcyjnym używane siłowniki Belimo 230V 5 Nm

----------


## Elfir

połączyłam watki, bo tematyka była zdublowana

----------


## kroles

> Zaraz znajdą się tacy, co latem ograniczają wentylacje bo im wilgotność szaleje.
> 
> To jest sens wydawać pieniądze na coś co ma był wyłączone, lub ograniczone do minimum?


To skoro już mają WM, to powinni na maxa wentylować? Dobre.

----------


## Owczar

Nikt nie napisał, że na maxa, tylko tak by zapewnić odpowiednią wymianę powietrza.

----------


## kroles

Ja tam widzę, że _John napisał, żeby nie ograniczać  :smile:

----------


## giman

Ja tam widzę róznicę między nie róbcie na minimum a róbcie na maxa  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Po 8 latach użytkowania WM z reku i GWC powiem że z pewnością powtórzyłbym ten układ.

----------


## CityMatic

> Po 8 latach użytkowania WM z reku i GWC powiem że z pewnością powtórzyłbym ten układ.


 :yes:  Potwierdzam

----------


## gogush

> !
> *Wentylacja nie jest od zapewniania świeżego powietrza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> WENTYLACJA SŁUŻY DO PANOWANIA NAD WILGOTNOŚCIĄ WZGLĘDNĄ W DOMU !!!


Sam nie wiem ... przegrałem życie , zamontowałem reku a wystarczyło osuszacz/nawilżacz  kupić ....  :wink:

----------


## gogush

> No dobrze, ale jak tą WM połączyć z okapem kuchennym? Zakładając, że blat kuchenny jest elektryczny, w domu nie ma kominów bo PC. Czy w takim wypadku, musi powstać jeden kominy dla okapu z kuchni?


Ja bym nie łączył tych instalacji, z gotowania/smażenia do okapu masz różnej maści tłuszcze które więcej lub mniej się odkładają na przewodach (wiem wiem , ale nie da się wszystkiego odfiltrować, wiem to z praktyki - kwestia czasu) . Stałem też przed tym wyborem ale po prezentacji mojego pomysłu ludzie od WM delikatnie mi wyperswadowali że to nie jest najlepszy pomysł. Mam normalny wyciąg i jestem zadowolony (szybciej wyciągnie zapachy /spalenizne nie "cisnąć" WM )
Czy robić WM ? PEWNIE ! nie wyobrażam sobie życia bez niej , budzisz się rano i czujesz świeże powietrze w sypialni , jakbyś spał w lesie (mam las obok  :smile:  ) 
Jesli chodzi o odzysk to nie jest głównym celem WM z odzyskiem.

----------


## gogush

> . Zdecydowanie odradzam rezygnację z okapu.


oooo to to to to !!! 


P.S.
Sorki za spam ale czytam i odpowiadam stad tak kilka odpowiedzi , dzisiaj wiecej czasu  :wink:

----------


## gogush

> Okap nad kuchnią(mam indukcję) - zdecydowanie TAK i to z własnym kanałem(wyrzut ba zewnątrz), bez funkcji pochłaniacza.


Do tego klapa zwrotna , okap sobie radzi z jej otwieraniem pod cisnieniem

----------


## gogush

> Czyli można zastosować WM z okapem nad kuchnią z własnym kanałem wyrzutowym oraz z piecem 5 klasy na pelet?


Można , pod warunkiem ze piec nie jest w tym samym pomieszczeniu co okap  :wink: 
Najlepiej jakby miał swoją "zetkę" w kotłowni  :smile:

----------


## giman

> Czy robić WM ? PEWNIE ! nie wyobrażam sobie życia bez niej , budzisz się rano i czujesz świeże powietrze w sypialni , jakbyś spał w lesie (mam las obok  )


Zazdroszczę. Nie lasu tylko dobrze zrobionej WM. U mnie nad ranem w sypialni nie ma czym oddychać.





> Napisał Slawko123
> 
> Okap nad kuchnią(mam indukcję) - zdecydowanie TAK i to z własnym kanałem(wyrzut ba zewnątrz), bez funkcji pochłaniacza.
> 
> 
> Do tego klapa zwrotna , okap sobie radzi z jej otwieraniem pod cisnieniem


Mam WM i okap w funkcji wyciągu.
Teraz zrobiłbym jako pochłaniacz. Może nawet tak jeszcze zrobię.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Witam, 
planuję budowę domu nr2. W obecnym nie mam WM. Założenie było takie aby w nowym również jej nie było ale czytam już któryś wątek o WM i szczerze mówiąc zaczynam się łamać :smile: 
Buduję parterówkę w szczerym polu w sąsiedztwie lasów (Natura 2000 i takie tam) - chodzi mi o to że ze smogiem nie będę walczył, raczej czystsze powietrze będę miał na zewnątrz niż w środku domu . Oszczędności na ogrzewaniu podejrzewam zrównoważą się z kosztami utrzymania (energia + filtry). Kontrola nad wilgotnością w domu - no dobra - to niby jest jakiś argument.
Nurtują mnie dwa problemy:
1. Głośność tego ustrojstwa - chodzi mi o sypialnie w nocy (czy w sypialniach jest standardowo nawiew czy wywiew?) Nie wyobrażam sobie w trakcie zasypiania najmniejszego szumu w sypialniach. Może mam na tym punkcie bzika ale przeszkadza mi nawet lodówka w drugim końcu domu, która z założenia miała być mega cicha. Ewentualnie - czy można ustawić działanie rekuperatora tak aby w "godzinach zasypiania", czyli np. 22-24 po prostu nie pracował. Chociaż nie - to bez sensu. To będzie akurat po kąpaniu całej rodziny więc dobrze byłoby wyciągnąć wilgoć z łazienki.
2. Druga sprawa - całe życie miałem od maja do września otwarte wszystkie okna, latem również w nocy. Rozumiem że przy WM otwieranie okien powoduje że te wszystkie przepływy powietrza się rozjeżdżają? Podejrzewam że na początku będzie mi bardzo ciężko przyzwyczaić się do zamkniętych okien - szczególnie latem.
Sam nie wiem. Gdybym budował się na Śląsku to nawet bym się nie zastanawiał.

----------


## kroles

W sypialniach robi się nawiew świeżego powietrza. Zamknięte okna to popularny mit - nikt ci nie broni otwierać okien latem. U mnie prawie każdej letniej nocy są otwarte, dom się wtedy szybciej schładza.
Jeśli chodzi o hałas - to zależy gdzie jest jednostka i jak są zrobione kanały. Takie rzeczy trzeba przemyśleć na etapie projektu. 
Szum nawet jeśli słyszalny, to jest stały, więc nie wkurza tak jak lodówka, która się włącza i wyłącza.

----------


## gogush

> Zazdroszczę. Nie lasu tylko dobrze zrobionej WM. U mnie nad ranem w sypialni nie ma czym oddychać.


wydajność samego reku ? zbyt małe przewody/przekroje ? anemostaty źle ustawione ? błędny projekt (jeśli był) ? 





> Teraz zrobiłbym jako pochłaniacz. Może nawet tak jeszcze zrobię.


Ja bym za żadne skarby tak nie zrobił , moje doświadczenie : aby przewentylować WM dom po przypadkowym przypaleniu to co najmniej 1h, z okapem ustawionym na maks to max 15 min. Podczas gotowania czuje tez roznice, zapachy roznosza sie po domu jeśli nie jest włączony okap. Z okapem można smazyć cebulę i nie czuc jej w domu  :smile:

----------


## giman

> Napisał giman
> 
> 
> Zazdroszczę. Nie lasu tylko dobrze zrobionej WM. U mnie nad ranem w sypialni nie ma czym oddychać.
> 
> 
> wydajność samego reku ? zbyt małe przewody/przekroje ? anemostaty źle ustawione ? błędny projekt (jeśli był) ?


Wydajność ok, duży zapas.
Przekroje największe, ale nie zawsze 1x90 wystarcza, przynajmniej takie mam wrażenie.
Anemostaty można co nieco powalczyć.
Czyli zły projekt bo był. Ogólnie obecnie wiem względnie dużo co jest nie tak z tą instalacją, ale niewiele można już zmienić.

Co do okapu to przy pochłaniaczu te filtry węglowe nie dadzą rady? ktoś ma używa?

----------


## kroles

> Wydajność ok, duży zapas.
> Przekroje największe, ale nie zawsze 1x90 wystarcza, przynajmniej takie mam wrażenie.
> Anemostaty można co nieco powalczyć.


Powietrze musi mieć którędy wlecieć, i którędy wylecieć - u mnie w sypialni jest nawiew, w garderobie wywiew, więc w drzwiach między nimi jest odpowiednio duże podcięcie do wentylacji. Może to jest problem?

----------


## giman

Ten problem u mnie nie występuje.
Albo przyczyna jest dokałdnie odwrotna - za duży przekrój ucieczki powietrza bo drzwi są bardzo czesto otwarte całą noc.

----------


## Slyder

> Powietrze musi mieć którędy wlecieć, i którędy wylecieć - u mnie w sypialni jest nawiew, w garderobie wywiew, więc w drzwiach między nimi jest odpowiednio duże podcięcie do wentylacji. Może to jest problem?


a ile tego podcięcia musi być. Znalazłem informację na kilku stronach że w zwykłych pokojach wystarczy 80cm2 czyli w sumie przy drzwiach 80 to jest centymetr luzu. Czy ktoś mógłby potwierdzić te informacje

----------


## giman

Tak jest według normy 80cm2 pokoje, 200cm2 łazienki.

----------


## gogush

> Tak jest według normy 80cm2 pokoje, 200cm2 łazienki.


Dlatego w łazience mam nawiew i wywiew aby nic nie podcinać 




> Wydajność ok, duży zapas.


To dziwne, zrób większe nadciśnienie jeśli masz zapas , ew. sprawdź anemostaty , być może większość powietrza trafia gdzieś (wcześniej ?) sprawdź projekt . Może w fazie wykonawczej budowlańcy przycisnęli gdzieś kanały - u mnie były nieszczelności na skrzynce rozdzielczej (nadepnięta) dobrze że zauważyłem przed zabudową 
(sprawdź organoleptycznie przepływy chyba że masz anemometr -  urządzenie do mierzenia przepływu)

----------


## pandzik

> Dlatego w łazience mam nawiew i wywiew aby nic nie podcinać


Trudno o większy błąd

----------


## giman

> Dlatego w łazience mam nawiew i wywiew aby nic nie podcinać


Co do podcinania albo kupujesz gotowe łazienkowe a jak zamawiasz jakieś własne to zamawiasz odpowiednie podcięcie. Gdzie tu problem? Chyba, ze dla kogoś wizualny, ale tego praktycznie nie widać.




> To dziwne, zrób większe nadciśnienie jeśli masz zapas , ew. sprawdź anemostaty , być może większość powietrza trafia gdzieś (wcześniej ?) sprawdź projekt . Może w fazie wykonawczej budowlańcy przycisnęli gdzieś kanały - u mnie były nieszczelności na skrzynce rozdzielczej (nadepnięta) dobrze że zauważyłem przed zabudową 
> (sprawdź organoleptycznie przepływy chyba że masz anemometr -  urządzenie do mierzenia przepływu)


Nadciśnienie mam, ale takie na oko a nie wynikające z jakiegoś miernika przepływów.
Jak przykładam rękę to wieje całkiem zacnie w każdym anemostacie. Ale anemometru nie mam.
Większość połączeń już zabetonowana (ale z możliwością rozkucia co rozważam  :smile:  )

----------


## gogush

> Trudno o większy błąd


I tak sobie tłumacz , od reszty mam anemostaty w ekstremalnej sytuacji mogę sobie całkowicie zakrecic nawiew ale musiałbym dziure w drzwiach robić  :smile: 
Od 2 lat świetnie się sprawdza bo używam łazienki głownie przy zamknietych drzwiach  :smile:   (praktycznie cały czas jest zamknięta) 
To nie jest jedyne takie pomiesczenie abys nie myslał ze tylko łazienke mam tak zrobioną i to jedyny wywiew w domu  :smile: 
Wada ? droższa instalacja bo więcej dziur , przewodów itp , trudniej też wyregulować
Jeśli to ogromny błąd to z niego jestem bardzo zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## gogush

> Chyba, ze dla kogoś wizualny, ale tego praktycznie nie widać.


Żona by mi w życiu nie pozwoliła wycinać naszych drzwi  :smile: , "żadnych dziur i innego oszpecenia "  miałem jasne wytyczne  :smile:  




> Jak przykładam rękę to wieje całkiem zacnie w każdym anemostacie. )


Ale jak piszesz że wieje a jednak czujesz ze nie masz powietrza to gdzie ucieka ?  gdzie masz nawiew ? może masz ustawione przepływy ze nie wentylujesz pomieszczenia ? w nieodpowiednim miejscu nawiewy/wywiewy?
Jeśli palisz (najlepiej elektryka) zrób test dymny co się dzieje z dymem

----------


## giman

> Żona by mi w życiu nie pozwoliła wycinać naszych drzwi , "żadnych dziur i innego oszpecenia "  miałem jasne wytyczne


To nie te czasy, ze w drzwiach łazienki jest wielka kratka lub 5 jakiś tulei (fakt paskudztwo).
Teraz się podcina drzwi (przykład). Jasne nadal może się nie podobać, ale dla mnie 100 razy ładniejsze niż jakaś kratka czy tuleje a podcięcie 200cm2 robi.




> Ale jak piszesz że wieje a jednak czujesz ze nie masz powietrza to gdzie ucieka ?  gdzie masz nawiew ? może masz ustawione przepływy ze nie wentylujesz pomieszczenia ? w nieodpowiednim miejscu nawiewy/wywiewy?
> Jeśli palisz (najlepiej elektryka) zrób test dymny co się dzieje z dymem


Nawiew mam daleko od drzwi po przekątnej, przepisowo. Tak, żeby powietrze wypełniało pokój zanim wyleci.
Nic nie pale, ale jakiś test dymno-wizualny można by myśleć. Ale to na później.
A może te otwarte drzwi sprawiają, że nie nacieszę się powietrzem. Wyleci sobie takie z anemostatu i chybcikiem górną warstwą ucieka a ja na dole się duszę.

----------


## Kaizen

Wizualnie najbardziej podoba mi się taki patent (to naciecie jest pod skosem z obydwu stron do góry - w przekroju odwrócone V):

----------


## Antyspam

> Dlatego w łazience mam nawiew i wywiew aby nic nie podcinać


A ja staram się nie chodzić po domu na czworaka i nie widzę tych podcięć i w łazienkach mam tylko wyciągi.

----------


## gogush

> ale dla mnie 100 razy ładniejsze niż jakaś kratka czy tuleje a podcięcie 200cm2 robi.


no ja nie mam nic podciete, zadnych dzwiekow nie slychac z łazienki  :wink: 





> Wyleci sobie takie z anemostatu i chybcikiem górną warstwą ucieka a ja na dole się duszę.


. Tylko ta "górna warstwa" to chyba nie bardzo bo wlatujące powietrze jest zimniejsze (ciezsze) wiec opada na dół , ja bym odpalił jakąs swiece dymną (wiem drastyczne) aby sprawdzić jak powietrze sie zachowuje. To jest czysta fizyka jak powietrze wpada i jest go nadmiar (nadcisnienie) to musi byc gdzies byc wyciagniete.
Ja jednak stawiam na wydajność rekuperatora/przepływy.

----------


## gogush

> A ja staram się nie chodzić po domu na czworaka i nie widzę tych podcięć i w łazienkach mam tylko wyciągi.


Ja nie chodzę na czworaka a i drzwi mam wszędzie identyczne bez żadnych podcięć/nacięć/przecięć . 
Takie sa wymagane podciecia/naciecia za :




> Tak jest według normy 80cm2 pokoje, 200cm2 łazienki.


Dla drzwi 80 cm to 2,5 cm mało ? dużo ? dla mnie nie ma znaczenia - ktoś ma niech się cieszy 

Ale na litość Boską to nie jest ta dyskusja !!! ja nie mam - Wy macie  - so what ?? Każdy jest zadowolony. 
Człowiekowi trzeba pomóc bo sie dusi  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Tylko ta "górna warstwa" to chyba nie bardzo bo wlatujące powietrze jest zimniejsze (ciezsze) wiec opada na dół


Dokładnie. I dlatego nie należy robić nawiewów w łazienkach - żeby zimniejsze powietrze nie smerało po mokrym karku. Ma wlatywać ogrzane w domu. Dzięki temu też nie ma problemu z dogrzaniem przy mocno ograniczonej powierzchni grzewczej a wysokiej temperaturze komfortu.

----------


## gogush

> Dokładnie. I dlatego nie należy robić nawiewów w łazienkach - żeby zimniejsze powietrze nie smerało po mokrym karku..


Dżizusssss , to nie wentylator a wentylacja , niektórzy chyba nie widzą różnicy. 
Podpowiem : od ponad 2 lat nikt z domowników (i gości którzy od czasu do czasu przebywają w gościnie) nie zauważył że "wieje wicher" z "wentylatorów" w suficie "po mokrym karku"  :smile: . No ale to chyba sztuka projektowania takich systemów wentylacji (znowu podpowiem: nie ja projektowałem  :smile:  )

----------


## Kaizen

> Dżizusssss , to nie wentylator a wentylacja , niektórzy chyba nie widzą różnicy.


To jakie masz temperatury nawiewu w mrozy? Czy może 15* to dla Ciebie komfortowa temperatura powietrza spadającego na mokre plecy? Bo dla mnie nadmuch dopiero gorącą suszarką jest komfortowy. Jak po kąpieli stają przy drzwiach, to nawet to powietrze, co tamtędy wpada (22*+) jest mało komfortowe.

Czy może 30-50m3/h to dla Ciebie nic? A może wentylujesz łazienkę słabiej?

Czy może jednak nie spada? Bo ukształtowanie większości jak nie wszystkich anemostatów jest takie, że "przykleja" strumień powietrza do sufitu... I wtedy wywiewny znaczną część od razu wciąga.

----------


## gogush

> To jakie masz temperatury nawiewu w mrozy? Czy może 15* to dla Ciebie komfortowa temperatura powietrza spadającego na mokre plecy? .


Kto o zdrowych zmysłach montuje nawiew nad prysznicem ? 
Ale wiesz co zrobiłem test:  właśnie wziąłęm prysznic i stanąłem pod nawiewem (mam ok 2,5 m od prysznica) . Zwykle jest to karkołomne bo umywalkę też mam dalej ale a co mi tam !. I albo jestem zbyt "gruboskórny" albo mam za mały "kark" ale za żadne skarby nie czuje tego nawiewu :/

@giman, Kazien mnie natchnął może ty masz tak mocną wentylacje że wpadające powietrze opadając na dół nie zdązy się nagrzać i pod drzwiami wywiewa je zanim zdąży sie nagrzać ?  w takiej sytuacji trzeba zrobić test otwartych drzwi albo zrobić pod ... przepraszam nad-ciecie drzwi z góry aby ciepłe było wypychane przez zimne aby doszło do wymiany ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Kto o zdrowych zmysłach montuje nawiew nad prysznicem ?


Akurat to byłoby najlepsze miejsce - bo przez kształt anemostatu "najciemniej pod latarnią" - opada dalej od anemostatu. W małym pomieszczeniu, jakim jest zazwyczaj łazienka, opada przy ścianach.




> Kazien mnie natchnął może ty masz tak mocną wentylacje


A Ty jak słabą masz?

5m2 * 2,7m = 13,5m3. Wentylacja łazienki to ze 4x więcej - czyli ze 4 x na godzinę by było powietrze wymieniane.

Ogrzanie tego o 8-10* to sporo energii - a zazwyczaj przy podłogówce mocy grzewczej nie zbywa. A wystarczy nie wpuszczać tam powietrza z zewnątrz - wtedy wystarczy ogrzać o 1-2* (plus oczywiście w każdym przypadku dołożyć na straty przez przenikanie).

Do tego weźmy dwie łazienki - i mamy "zmarnowane" 100m3 nawiewu. Trzeba mocniejszy reku, żeby w pozostałych pomieszczeniach dołożyć te 30-60m3/pomieszcznie. O 100m3 większe nawiewy. Ale to też oznacza, że te pozostałe 235m3 (na moim przykładzie) nawiewów trzeba przepuścić przez kuchnię i pomieszczenie techniczne.
I mamy 335m3 zamiast 235m3 wydajności reku. Większy reku, więcej prądu, większe straty.

*Jak byś nie kombinował - robienie nawiewu w łazience to błąd.*

----------


## giman

> Ja jednak stawiam na wydajność rekuperatora/przepływy.


Wydajność na centrali jest wystarczająca. Max to 470m3/h a chodzi 60% nawiew i 50% wywiew.
Chyba, ze ginie po drodze (raczej nie) albo za bardzo się męczy przez skręcone anemostaty.




> Człowiekowi trzeba pomóc bo sie dusi


Żona okna rozszczelnia/otwiera i się nie podusiliśmy jeszcze. Ale plan był taki, że po nocy przy zamkniętych rano jest czym oddychać.




> @giman, Kazien mnie natchnął może ty masz tak mocną wentylacje że wpadające powietrze opadając na dół nie zdązy się nagrzać i pod drzwiami wywiewa je zanim zdąży sie nagrzać ?  w takiej sytuacji trzeba zrobić test otwartych drzwi albo zrobić pod ... przepraszam nad-ciecie drzwi z góry aby ciepłe było wypychane przez zimne aby doszło do wymiany ?


Nie rozumiem testu otwartych drzwi.
Jak pisałem drzwi mamy otwarte to może właśnie je zamknąć.

----------


## Pytajnick

Dziwne to trochę. Drzwi pootwierane, WM chodzi i brak powietrza? Ja mam anemostaty pozamykane, reku wyłączony, 2-3 osoby pracują w środku i żadnych problemów z oddychaniem. Na dodatek same fixy. Może masz coś źle ustawione i jakieś nadciśnienie w domu panuje i źle to odczuwacie?

----------


## gogush

> 5m2 * 2,7m = 13,5m3. Wentylacja łazienki to ze 4x więcej - czyli ze 4 x na godzinę by było powietrze wymieniane.



Kaizen Ty naprawde masz jakis problem (choc nie wiem dokładnie jeszcze jaki), taki przykładowy wentylatorek do PC na 12V :
https://www.komputronik.pl/product/5...ephyr-120.html

ma przepływ prawie 70m3/h  , stań w odległości 2 m od takiego wentylatora (nie wentylacji) i zobacz czy czujesz "wicher po karku" 
Dzisiaj testowo zapytałem swojej żony czy w ciągu 2,5 roku poczuła "wicher" w łazience (średnio bierzemy prysznice 5-7 razy w tygodniu więc mamy wystarczającą liczbę obserwacji do statystycznej oceny), odpowiedziała : "Nie, dlaczego pytasz? ". NIe ukrywam że była zdziwiona pytaniem.




> Większy reku, więcej prądu, większe straty.


Mój dom zużywa ok 12MWh prądu rocznie (to są jedyne koszty jakie ponoszę), przy rozliczeniu PV wychodzi mi 100 zł miesięcznie więc czuje ze nie są to duże koszty , jeśłi uzywam wiecej prądu to tego nie czuje, a komfort za to niebywały! (wiem wiem nie wierzysz ale cóż ja poradze że nikomu w w mojej rodzinie nie wieje "po karku" - chyba musze nad moim karkiem popracować  :wink:  )

Taki projekt zaproponowała firma zajmująca się TYLKO wentylacją/klimatyzacją ( w tym instalacjami przemysłowymi)  i potrafili mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego tak jest lepiej przy moim układzie domu.
Pokazali obliczenia, pokazali projekt , dobrali rekuperator działa ! - przepraszam że u mnie działa !

Jeśli zrobiłeś inaczej w swoim domu i to jest Twój problem (stad ten flame), to od razu mówie : na pewno masz dobrze , ba ! na pewno najlepiej ! 
Więcej Ci nie mogę już pomóc

----------


## gogush

> Nie rozumiem testu otwartych drzwi.
> Jak pisałem drzwi mamy otwarte to może właśnie je zamknąć.


Sprawdź czy masz różnice, mocno masz skręcony anemostat ? 

BTW kontrola przepływów w takim układzie zamknięte otwarte drzwi , szczeliny w drzwiach, odległości , anemomstaty itp  jest naprawdę wyczynem. Jak ktoś ma jeszcze nietypowy ukłąd domu to współczuje regulacji takiej WM.

----------


## Kaizen

> Mój dom zużywa ok 12MWh prądu rocznie (to są jedyne koszty jakie ponoszę)


Jak nie wymieniasz filtrów w rekuperatorze, to faktycznie podmuchów nie masz.




> Taki projekt zaproponowała firma zajmująca się TYLKO wentylacją/klimatyzacją ( w tym instalacjami przemysłowymi)  i potrafili mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego tak jest lepiej przy moim układzie domu.
> Pokazali obliczenia, pokazali projekt , dobrali rekuperator działa ! - przepraszam że u mnie działa !


To częsty problem - przenoszenie rozwiązań przemysłowych do domów jednorodzinnych.
Działać będzie - jakoś. Na pewno daleko od działania optymalnego.





> Jeśli zrobiłeś inaczej w swoim domu i to jest Twój problem (stad ten flame), to od razu mówie : na pewno masz dobrze , ba ! na pewno najlepiej !


Nie raz pisałem, opierając się na pomiarach, że nie najlepiej. Do sypialni dla dwóch osób dałbym jedną rurę więcej.

W projekcie mam tak:



Łatwo policzyć, ze dodatkowe 100m3 nawiewu wymusi większe przepływy sumaryczne, spadnie sprawność reku, rośnie przesuszenie domu (chyba, ze reku ERV). W praktyce skutek taki, ze pewnie skręcasz reku i kisisz się, ale się do tego nie przyznasz (nawet przed samym sobą) a pomiarów CO2 nie masz i nie zrobisz bo jednak czujesz, że osoby uważające Twoje rozwiązanie za błąd mają rację.

----------


## gogush

> Jak nie wymieniasz filtrów w rekuperatorze, to faktycznie podmuchów nie masz.


Kaizen naprawdę zbyteczne są te złośliwości, mam zrobić zdjęcie swoich filtrów ? chcesz pomiary anemometru ?




> rośnie przesuszenie domu


Dlatego mam reku obrotowe (odzysk wilgoci do 90%) teraz w domu na poziomie 56% (temp w domu 23 stopnie)


Reasumując : nie czuje powiewu na "karku" po prysznicu (nikt w domu też nie czuje takich dolegliwości) , nie widzę większego zużycia prądu (jestem zadowolony ze zużycia)  , nie dusze się w domu w żadnym miejscu ( w tym w sypialni), łazienki są wentylowane ba ! nawet mam okap który znakomicie utrudnia projektowanie wentylacji w domu jak jest włączony.

Jak napisałem , nie potrafię Tobie bardziej pomóc, u mnie działa ,

EDYTA : kupię czujnik CO2 abyś poczuł się lepiej  :smile: , prośba o sugestie który jest dobry aby nie było zarzutu ze "pomiary błędne" (aby mnie cena nie zabiła)

EDYTA 2 :



> ze pewnie skręcasz reku i kisisz się, ale się do tego nie przyznasz (nawet przed samym sobą)


dość ciekawy sposób konwersacji , stawiasz tezę  i sam sobie na nią odpowiadasz. W takich sytuacja mówią aby nie denerwować interlokutora  i przytakiwać ... taaaaa na pewno masz rację  :big grin:

----------


## tomasziolkowski

Ludzie! Czy wy musicie naprawdę zmasakrować każdy wątek w 10 minut. Proste pytanie - robić czy nie robić, opłaca się czy się nie opłaca, jest komfort, polecacie, nie polecacie? To są bardzo proste pytania. A w odpowiedzi znowu wątek puchnie w oczach i 90% off topowych, zgryźliwych, zaczepnych postów. Moja racja jest najmojsza - tak jak zawsze. Potem wchodzi jakiś cywilny, zielony forumowicz i chce na prawdę coś z tego wartościowego wynieść i musi przez ten kilkustronicowy bełkot przebrnąć.
Czy wy w domach macie jakieś laboratoria? Co wy tam Co2 mierzycie w każdym pokoju? I co jeszcze? Metan, siarkowodór ? Po wigilii to i pewnie Cyklon-B tam się pojawia. Po co? To jak ludzie żyli przez całe tysiąclecia bez wentylacji mechanicznej? 
Na prawdę, z każdej najmniejszej pierdoły robicie mikrowojenkę, a z tym mierzeniem Co2 to już jest przesada. Aż strach pomyśleć jakich pomiarów, analiz i wzorów używacie podejmując inne życiowe ważne decyzje - kupując samochód, wybierając wczasy czy chociażby żonę? Siedzicie najpierw miesiącami w Excelu?
Litości.

----------


## gogush

> Proste pytanie - robić czy nie robić,


Robić, ale z projektem

----------


## Kaizen

> Ludzie! Czy wy musicie naprawdę zmasakrować każdy wątek w 10 minut.


Dzięki za pomoc w tym zakresie.

Jak ktoś w starych wątkach i na pierwszej stronie niniejszego nie znalazł odpowiedzi na to niby proste pytanie dalej też nie znajdzie.




> z tym mierzeniem Co2 to już jest przesada.


Wręcz przeciwnie. *Nie ma lepszej metody regulacji wentylacji i oceny jej działania, niż pomiar CO2.*

----------


## Stermaj

> Ludzie! Czy wy musicie naprawdę zmasakrować każdy wątek w 10 minut. Proste pytanie - robić czy nie robić, opłaca się czy się nie opłaca, jest komfort, polecacie, nie polecacie? To są bardzo proste pytania. A w odpowiedzi znowu wątek puchnie w oczach i 90% off topowych, zgryźliwych, zaczepnych postów. Moja racja jest najmojsza - tak jak zawsze. Potem wchodzi jakiś cywilny, zielony forumowicz i chce na prawdę coś z tego wartościowego wynieść i musi przez ten kilkustronicowy bełkot przebrnąć.
> Czy wy w domach macie jakieś laboratoria? Co wy tam Co2 mierzycie w każdym pokoju? I co jeszcze? Metan, siarkowodór ? Po wigilii to i pewnie Cyklon-B tam się pojawia. Po co? To jak ludzie żyli przez całe tysiąclecia bez wentylacji mechanicznej? 
> Na prawdę, z każdej najmniejszej pierdoły robicie mikrowojenkę, a z tym mierzeniem Co2 to już jest przesada. Aż strach pomyśleć jakich pomiarów, analiz i wzorów używacie podejmując inne życiowe ważne decyzje - kupując samochód, wybierając wczasy czy chociażby żonę? Siedzicie najpierw miesiącami w Excelu?
> Litości.


Odpowiadam na proste pytania:
Czy robić: ROBIĆ
Czy się opłaca: NIE
Czy jest komfort: TAK
Czy polecam: POLECAM
Czy macie w domach laboratoria: NIEKTÓRZY mają i wykresują swoje pomiary. Najlepszym laboratorium jest nos i obserwacja. Czy zapach gotowanej kapuchy lub kalafiora szybko zmyka i nie rozprzestrzenia się po mieszkaniu. Jak stawia się kloca czy zapach nie wydostaje się poza obręb kubatury jego ciosania. Jak wchodzisz do pokoju w którym śpisz po nocnym sikaniu to, czy da się powiesić siekierę, czy jest całkiem przyjemnie. Czy masz gdzieś wilgoć w oknach lub innych miejscach co może świadczyć o nad czy podciśnieniu w domu. Widać to szczególnie w pierwszym roku użytkowania wentylacji. 
Okna można regulować na sklerotkę, celem wyeliminowania szczeliny niedociśniętych uszczelek. Nad czy podciśnienie mierzymy na szczelinę drzwi lub woreczek śniadaniowy.
Te wszystkie sprawy są opisane w różnych wątkach o wentylacji, trzeba tylko poczytać, tak po roku jest się jest już prawie ekspertem i można zacząć samodzielnie projektować wentylację mechaniczną. 
Dochodzi jeszcze sprawa filtrów jak się ma zasyfioną okolicę i już już prawie wszystko wiemy. 
A teraz do roboty.
P.S.
CO2 też mierzyłem, ale dałem sobie spokój.

----------


## Neutral

Ja przez te wojny dostaję rozdwojenia jaźni i raz wiem, a potem nie wiem czy to chcę  :big grin: 

Mnie w wm przeraża to, że są to kolejne urządzenia, które mogą się zepsuć oraz to, że nie działa inteligentnie.  Dla mnie jeśli po nocy jest szansa odczuwania zaduchu w sypialni to ogromna porażka wentylacji mechanicznej. Bardzo się tego obawiam, że wyłożę na to pieniądze, a się okaże, że nie działa tak jak trzeba albo, że trzeba ciągle biegać z pilotem i regulować moc.

----------


## Slawko123

> Ja przez te wojny dostaję rozdwojenia jaźni i raz wiem, a potem nie wiem czy to chcę 
> 
> Mnie w wm przeraża to, że są to kolejne urządzenia, które mogą się zepsuć oraz to, że nie działa inteligentnie.  Dla mnie jeśli po nocy jest szansa odczuwania zaduchu w sypialni to ogromna porażka wentylacji mechanicznej. Bardzo się tego obawiam, że wyłożę na to pieniądze, a się okaże, że nie działa tak jak trzeba albo, że trzeba ciągle biegać z pilotem i regulować moc.


To zrób grawitacyjna. Kase też wylozysz na kominy na pewno nie będzie działać tak jak potrzeba, ale za to nie będziesz musiał nic regulować, latac z pilotem nic się nie popsuje itp.

----------


## Stermaj

> Ja przez te wojny dostaję rozdwojenia jaźni i raz wiem, a potem nie wiem czy to chcę 
> 
> Mnie w wm przeraża to, że są to kolejne urządzenia, które mogą się zepsuć oraz to, że nie działa inteligentnie.  Dla mnie jeśli po nocy jest szansa odczuwania zaduchu w sypialni to ogromna porażka wentylacji mechanicznej. Bardzo się tego obawiam, że wyłożę na to pieniądze, a się okaże, że nie działa tak jak trzeba albo, że trzeba ciągle biegać z pilotem i regulować moc.


Wojny zawsze są inspiracją nowych wynalazków  :smile: . Myślę, że nie trzeba się bać urządzeń, zwłaszcza, że nie robią ich "święci" tylko ludzie. Czy wyobrażasz sobie teraz życie bez telewizora, komputera, komórki samochodów. Wentylacja dobrze zrobiona nie potrzebuje regulacji i latania z pilotem. No może raz na kwartał trzeba wymienić filtry no ale ta są normalne czynności eksploatacyjne. Lodówkę też trzeba co jakiś czas umyć. W samochodzie wymienić olej i filtr oleju. Nawet majtki trzeba co jakiś czas zmienić. Nie da się tylko żyć i nic nie robić.

----------


## Pytajnick

> To zrób grawitacyjna. Kase też wylozysz na kominy na pewno nie będzie działać tak jak potrzeba, ale za to nie będziesz musiał nic regulować, latac z pilotem nic się nie popsuje itp.


Może też trafić do działu KOMINY i po trzech dniach deszczu napisać - ratunku, cieknie itp.

----------


## Slawko123

> Może też trafić do działu KOMINY i po trzech dniach deszczu napisać - ratunku, cieknie itp.


Ale z pilotem nie będzie latać. 


Przy okazji, ma ktoś z Was pilota do wentylacji? 
Ja nie mam i nie widzę potrzeby jego posiadania, ale kto wie. ........

----------


## Pytajnick

Ja nie mam, bo mam parterówkę i sterownik  pod ręką ,na ściance pomiędzy kuchnią i salonem, ale jestem sobie w stanie wyobrazić, że ktoś mający np trzy kondygnacje w budynku może pilota potrzebować, szczególnie na starość, kiedy po schodach ciężko łazić.

----------


## Stermaj

> Ja nie mam, bo mam parterówkę i sterownik  pod ręką ,na ściance pomiędzy kuchnią i salonem, ale jestem sobie w stanie wyobrazić, że ktoś mający np trzy kondygnacje w budynku może pilota potrzebować, szczególnie na starość, kiedy po schodach ciężko łazić.


Tylko przy pasie trzeba będzie mieć kieszenie na te wszystkie piloty, aby nie latać po piętrach i ich szukać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dla mnie jeśli po nocy jest szansa odczuwania zaduchu w sypialni to ogromna porażka wentylacji mechanicznej. Bardzo się tego obawiam, że wyłożę na to pieniądze, a się okaże, że nie działa tak jak trzeba albo, że trzeba ciągle biegać z pilotem i regulować moc.


Większość użytkowników w ogóle nie reguluje - ustawiają instalatorzy i zostaje pamiętać o wymianie filtrów.

Są też tacy, co drążą temat i szukają optymalizacji, poprawienia komfortu, obniżenia kosztów, sprawdzają różne ustawienia - tak masz też z innymi rozwiązaniami. Czy to palenie w kominku, czy PC, czy cokolwiek innego.
Dzięki tym drugim ci z pierwszej grupy, którzy zechcą coś poprawić - mają kogoś, kto doradzi.

Przy WG masz nie szansę, ale pewność zaduchu - pytanie, jak często. A jak często będzie działała zbyt wydajnie. I masz też pewność, że z WG wylatują złotówki które rekuperacja pozwoli przeznaczyć na inne przyjemności.

----------


## cezary.pl

@ tomasziolkowski

Nie widzę problemu z otwieraniem/rozszczelnianiem okien (sypialnia/salon) przy WM. Wystarczy w centrali wyłączyć wentylator czerpni i masz jak po staremu.
U mnie jak centrala pracuje na 1 i 2 biegu w sypialni nie słyszę nic. Otwarte okna wpuszczają więcej hałasu, szczekające psy i ryczące krowy, a też mieszkam na odludziu.

----------


## tomasziolkowski

> @ tomasziolkowski
> 
> Nie widzę problemu z otwieraniem/rozszczelnianiem okien (sypialnia/salon) przy WM. Wystarczy w centrali wyłączyć wentylator czerpni i masz jak po staremu.
> U mnie jak centrala pracuje na 1 i 2 biegu w sypialni nie słyszę nic. Otwarte okna wpuszczają więcej hałasu, szczekające psy i ryczące krowy, a też mieszkam na odludziu.


Dziękuję Ci bardzo

----------


## cezary.pl

Zobacz jeszcze to...

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...nicznej/page24

----------


## jawor179

Cześć. Może miał ktoś taką sytuację: w projekcie mamy uzwględnione ogrzewanie na pellet plus grzejniki i wentylacje grawitacyjną (na to dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę), ale chcemy zamienić to ogrzewanie na pompe ciepła (P+W), ogrzewanie w 100% podłogowe i wentylacje mechaniczną plus rekuperacja. Jakie kroki należy podjąć jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy. Będę wdzięczny za pomoc

----------


## Kaizen

> Cześć. Może miał ktoś taką sytuację: w projekcie mamy uzwględnione ogrzewanie na pellet plus grzejniki i wentylacje grawitacyjną (na to dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę), ale chcemy zamienić to ogrzewanie na pompe ciepła (P+W), ogrzewanie w 100% podłogowe i wentylacje mechaniczną plus rekuperacja. Jakie kroki należy podjąć jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy. Będę wdzięczny za pomoc


Niezależnie od etapu przygotowań to projektant ma to uwzględnić w projekcie.

----------


## asolt

> Cześć. Może miał ktoś taką sytuację: w projekcie mamy uzwględnione ogrzewanie na pellet plus grzejniki i wentylacje grawitacyjną (na to dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę), ale chcemy zamienić to ogrzewanie na pompe ciepła (P+W), ogrzewanie w 100% podłogowe i wentylacje mechaniczną plus rekuperacja. Jakie kroki należy podjąć jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy. Będę wdzięczny za pomoc


Konieczna nowa charakterystyka energetyczna budynku.

----------


## brylekpl

mieszkam 6 lat w domu z reku. w zyciu nie zamieniłbym na grawitacyjna. Jakośc powietrza która masz w domu jest warta dużo wiecej niż cena tego systemu.

----------


## tomatom

Chodzi za mną ta WM juz chyba od roku tylko jak te cholere zainstalować w domu podpiwniczonym z poddaszem uzytkowym i strychem też  uzytkowym żeby saperów do tej roboty nie angażować bo stropy żelbet ( dom prawie 30 lat). Anemostaty tylko sufit czy mozna niżej w ścianie? A jeśli mozna to gdzie jest granica tego "niżej" ? U mnie chyba łatwiej by było jeden reku w piwnicy zainstalowac i robił by on parter, a drugi na strychu obskakiwał by pietro. Ale i tak na parterze grube kucie. Uzytkowe 180 m2 ale tylko dwie istoty zywe sie zostały na posesji wiec dwa najmniejsze rekuperatory chyba to z zapasem. Chyba że bez rekuperatorów bo dom ciepły w miarę ale jednak to inna epoka, piec co ekogroszek. Żeby rekuperacja sie jakoś w miarę opłacała to chyba bym musiał jakieś petle z kabli dołozyc żeby grzanie drożej wychodziło to by było z czego oszczędac  :smile:  Dokładał może ktoś WM do starego domu?

----------


## Lew2

> Chodzi za mną ta WM juz chyba od roku tylko jak te cholere zainstalować w domu podpiwniczonym z poddaszem uzytkowym i strychem też  uzytkowym żeby saperów do tej roboty nie angażować bo stropy żelbet ( dom prawie 30 lat). Anemostaty tylko sufit czy mozna niżej w ścianie? A jeśli mozna to gdzie jest granica tego "niżej" ? U mnie chyba łatwiej by było jeden reku w piwnicy zainstalowac i robił by on parter, a drugi na strychu obskakiwał by pietro. Ale i tak na parterze grube kucie. Uzytkowe 180 m2 ale tylko dwie istoty zywe sie zostały na posesji wiec dwa najmniejsze rekuperatory chyba to z zapasem. Chyba że bez rekuperatorów bo dom ciepły w miarę ale jednak to inna epoka, piec co ekogroszek. Żeby rekuperacja sie jakoś w miarę opłacała to chyba bym musiał jakieś petle z kabli dołozyc żeby grzanie drożej wychodziło to by było z czego oszczędac  Dokładał może ktoś WM do starego domu?


Ja dokładałem do starego mieszkania w bloku. Robiłem remont zaraz po kupnie mieszkania. Wiertnica do betonu spokojnie przebije każdy beton. Jak trafisz na zbrojenie, to najlepiej je zabezpieczyć antykorozyjnie i odgiąć, aby przeszedł kanał wentylacji. Albo spłaszczyć kanał. Ale jak utniesz 1-2 druty zbrojeniowe w starym domu, to strop też się nie zawali. Oczywiście na czas remontu trzeba pomieszczenia opróżnić, bo wiertnica leje strumieniami wodę po murze. Jeśli nie chcesz to niestety pracochłonne kucie młotem, a kurzu i brudu i tak nie unikniesz, chociaż nie będzie tego błota jakie powstaje przy wiertnicy.

----------


## tomatom

> Oczywiście na czas remontu trzeba pomieszczenia opróżnić, bo wiertnica leje strumieniami wodę po murze. Jeśli nie chcesz to niestety pracochłonne kucie młotem, a kurzu i brudu i tak nie unikniesz, chociaż nie będzie tego błota jakie powstaje przy wiertnicy.


O Jezu... Wtedy już wentylacja mi sie nie przyda bo mnie żona na bank wczesniej zabije.
A tak na poważnie to myślałem czy kanałów po zewnątrz nie poprowadzić, wykuć zewnetrznego maxa i zakryć to xpeesem, i tak wyjdzie jakiś słupek na ścianie ale mam w planie remont elewacji wiec jakos by sie to obrobiło. Nie załatwi to sprawy ale jakieś dwa pokoje. Nad reszta nadal myśle...

----------


## maaszak

> Chodzi za mną ta WM juz chyba od roku tylko jak te cholere zainstalować w domu podpiwniczonym z poddaszem uzytkowym i strychem też  uzytkowym żeby saperów do tej roboty nie angażować bo stropy żelbet ( dom prawie 30 lat). Anemostaty tylko sufit czy mozna niżej w ścianie? A jeśli mozna to gdzie jest granica tego "niżej" ? U mnie chyba łatwiej by było jeden reku w piwnicy zainstalowac i robił by on parter, a drugi na strychu obskakiwał by pietro. Ale i tak na parterze grube kucie. Uzytkowe 180 m2 ale tylko dwie istoty zywe sie zostały na posesji wiec dwa najmniejsze rekuperatory chyba to z zapasem. Chyba że bez rekuperatorów bo dom ciepły w miarę ale jednak to inna epoka, piec co ekogroszek. Żeby rekuperacja sie jakoś w miarę opłacała to chyba bym musiał jakieś petle z kabli dołozyc żeby grzanie drożej wychodziło to by było z czego oszczędac  Dokładał może ktoś WM do starego domu?


Jestem fanem WM z reku, ale w tym przypadku moim zdaniem szkoda zachodu. Chyba, że mieszkacie w na prawdę zasyfionej okolicy i nie ma czym oddychać to filtry w reku pozwolą nieco odetchnąć albo i tak robicie generalny remont. 
Lepiej to ten kocioł na ekogrocha jakoś posunąć, co by na stare lata nie uganiać się co sezon za jakimkolwiek znośnym jakościowo paliwem i nie pylić sobie w piwnicy.

----------


## Stermaj

> Chodzi za mną ta WM juz chyba od roku tylko jak te cholere zainstalować w domu podpiwniczonym z poddaszem uzytkowym i strychem też  uzytkowym żeby saperów do tej roboty nie angażować bo stropy żelbet ( dom prawie 30 lat). Anemostaty tylko sufit czy mozna niżej w ścianie? A jeśli mozna to gdzie jest granica tego "niżej" ? U mnie chyba łatwiej by było jeden reku w piwnicy zainstalowac i robił by on parter, a drugi na strychu obskakiwał by pietro. Ale i tak na parterze grube kucie. Uzytkowe 180 m2 ale tylko dwie istoty zywe sie zostały na posesji wiec dwa najmniejsze rekuperatory chyba to z zapasem. Chyba że bez rekuperatorów bo dom ciepły w miarę ale jednak to inna epoka, piec co ekogroszek. Żeby rekuperacja sie jakoś w miarę opłacała to chyba bym musiał jakieś petle z kabli dołozyc żeby grzanie drożej wychodziło to by było z czego oszczędac  Dokładał może ktoś WM do starego domu?


A nie masz wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Ja dorabiałem WM i wykorzystałem kanały WG do WM i nie trzeba było dużo "kuć". Rekuperator mam na strychu w dorobionym ocieplonym  "pomieszczonku" technicznym. WM z rekuperatorem to nie oszczędności a komfort. Tylko uważaj, aby sobie przez WM nie zaciągnąć własnych smrodów z kotła na EKO. Filtry w reku  je nie wyeliminują. Ja musiałem zbudować specjalny sarkofag na zespół filtrów oraz szafę na filtr węglowy, aby "zadusić" smrody od sąsiadów.
Pewnie po tym wpisie przejdzie Ci ochota na WM, ale ja bym się nie załamywał, no bo "trza" coś robić, aby nie zwariować. Chłop co jakiś czas musi przynajmniej pieprznąć się w palec, aby nie zapomnieć jaka jego rola.

----------


## tomatom

Ekogroszek to na razie u mnie jedyna opcja, cuda wianki to niestety koszt i wieksze koszty tego co ucieka, a jenak troche ucieka. Jadą z gazem w moją stronę, może za pare lat dojadą albo ja kosztowo dojadę do jakiejs pompy może. O wykorzystaniu kanałów kominowych oczywiscie tez myśle ale jednak "kucie musi być" i kombinuje jak by to zrobic, sie nie narobic i zrobić jak najmniejszy "meksyk" w domu. Do tego wszystkiego właśnie mi wyskoczyła budowa domu dla córki - tak kompletnie z zaskoku. I weź to teraz poogarniaj wszystko....

----------


## Stermaj

> Ekogroszek to na razie u mnie jedyna opcja, cuda wianki to niestety koszt i wieksze koszty tego co ucieka, a jenak troche ucieka. Jadą z gazem w moją stronę, może za pare lat dojadą albo ja kosztowo dojadę do jakiejs pompy może. O wykorzystaniu kanałów kominowych oczywiscie tez myśle ale jednak "kucie musi być" i kombinuje jak by to zrobic, sie nie narobic i zrobić jak najmniejszy "meksyk" w domu. Do tego wszystkiego właśnie mi wyskoczyła budowa domu dla córki - tak kompletnie z zaskoku. I weź to teraz poogarniaj wszystko....


He he no to ja już przejechałem się tym wózkiem i wiem co to znaczy. Też pomagałem przy budowie a właściwie wybudowaliśmy go razem z zięciuniem i jeszcze pomocy z drugiej strony, czyli rodziny zięcia. Tam właśnie spodobała mi się WM i postanowiłem zrobić ją u siebie i zrobiłem.

----------

